# chromium vs chrome

## soban_

```
 * www-client/chromium

     Mon Jan  4 08:30:06 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-4.0.266.0

       merge time: 55 minutes and 25 seconds.

     Fri Jan 15 03:26:24 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-4.0.266.0

       merge time: 28 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Mon Jan 25 18:25:16 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-4.0.266.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 24 seconds.

     Fri Feb 12 17:15:10 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.307.7

       merge time: 55 minutes and 20 seconds.

     Fri Feb 19 03:04:38 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.307.9

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 54 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Tue Mar  2 17:56:30 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.307.11

       merge time: 40 minutes and 42 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Mon Mar 29 13:45:54 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.342.7

       merge time: 29 minutes and 37 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Apr  8 10:39:39 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.342.9

       merge time: 35 minutes and 23 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Apr 15 07:55:54 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.342.9

       merge time: 29 minutes and 8 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                         

     Thu May  6 22:51:59 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.29

       merge time: 42 minutes and 46 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue May 18 00:23:36 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.38

       merge time: 35 minutes and 26 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue May 25 22:15:40 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.53

       merge time: 58 minutes and 53 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Wed May 26 17:06:15 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.55

       merge time: 55 minutes and 36 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Sat Jun 12 19:44:34 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.70

       merge time: 58 minutes and 10 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Jun 17 02:10:57 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.70

       merge time: 35 minutes and 25 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Jun 24 22:06:30 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.86

       merge time: 45 minutes and 52 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue Jul  6 03:50:16 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.99

       merge time: 1 hour, 31 minutes and 27 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Fri Jul 30 02:40:33 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.375.125

       merge time: 1 hour, 53 minutes and 41 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Aug 15 14:25:29 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.33-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 21 minutes and 25 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Aug 21 16:08:31 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.36

       merge time: 1 hour, 46 minutes and 30 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Aug 22 19:34:59 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.41

       merge time: 1 hour, 10 minutes and 14 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Fri Sep  3 18:19:24 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.53

       merge time: 1 hour, 27 minutes and 36 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Sep  5 10:39:56 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.53-r1

       merge time: 42 minutes and 27 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Sep  9 18:08:34 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.55

       merge time: 46 minutes and 5 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                         

     Wed Sep 15 13:11:48 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.59-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 39 minutes and 52 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Thu Sep 23 15:19:01 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.62-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 27 minutes and 12 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Thu Sep 23 18:14:45 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-6.0.472.63-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 51 minutes and 58 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Oct  9 06:15:03 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-7.0.517.36

       merge time: 1 hour, 55 minutes and 32 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Oct 24 14:08:55 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-7.0.517.41-r1

       merge time: 48 minutes and 3 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                         

     Sat Nov  6 13:14:24 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.28

       merge time: 1 hour, 4 minutes and 12 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Tue Nov 16 13:00:00 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.200

       merge time: 1 hour, 8 minutes and 42 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Fri Nov 19 13:25:16 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.208

       merge time: 1 hour, 12 minutes and 59 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Nov 28 04:23:32 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.210

       merge time: 57 minutes and 28 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue Nov 30 17:38:45 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.210

       merge time: 53 minutes and 59 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Sat Dec  4 12:25:11 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.215

       merge time: 54 minutes and 36 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue Dec 14 04:12:14 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-8.0.552.224

       merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 42 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Thu Jan  6 15:12:55 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.44

       merge time: 54 minutes and 59 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Sun Jan  9 01:13:06 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.45

       merge time: 59 minutes and 28 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Wed Jan 19 22:41:50 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.67

       merge time: 59 minutes and 21 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Wed Jan 26 15:19:41 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.83

       merge time: 53 minutes and 16 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Feb  3 01:19:57 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.84

       merge time: 49 minutes and 57 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Fri Feb 11 17:15:47 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.94

       merge time: 1 hour, 34 minutes and 49 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Tue Feb 15 03:01:50 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-9.0.597.98

       merge time: 58 minutes and 16 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Mon Feb 21 00:30:31 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-10.0.648.82

       merge time: 53 minutes and 2 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                         

     Fri Feb 25 14:50:44 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-10.0.648.114

       merge time: 51 minutes and 4 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                         

     Sat Mar  5 13:33:34 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-10.0.648.127

       merge time: 6 hours, 28 minutes and 38 seconds.                                                                                                                                                               

     Mon Mar 14 03:18:59 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-10.0.648.133

       merge time: 53 minutes and 36 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Sun Mar 20 16:27:22 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-10.0.648.151

       merge time: 50 minutes and 42 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Wed Mar 23 20:37:49 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.16

       merge time: 1 hour, 8 minutes and 10 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Tue Mar 29 03:38:33 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.25

       merge time: 58 minutes and 19 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Tue Apr  5 13:42:34 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.28

       merge time: 1 hour, 6 minutes and 29 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Tue Apr  5 17:34:50 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.34

       merge time: 1 hour, 12 minutes and 13 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Wed Apr 13 18:56:59 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.43

       merge time: 1 hour, 5 minutes and 52 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Thu Apr 21 12:03:59 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50

       merge time: 58 minutes and 40 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Sun Apr 24 02:39:02 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.50-r1

       merge time: 56 minutes and 30 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Thu Apr 28 03:38:34 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.57

       merge time: 1 hour, 36 minutes and 50 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun May  8 00:43:08 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-11.0.696.65

       merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 53 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Tue May 10 11:56:21 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.21

       merge time: 1 hour, 15 minutes and 35 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat May 14 03:48:05 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.53

       merge time: 56 minutes and 47 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Fri May 20 00:14:43 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.60

       merge time: 1 hour, 4 minutes and 21 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Thu May 26 15:36:04 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.68

       merge time: 1 hour, 6 minutes and 41 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Sun Jun  5 03:07:44 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.77

       merge time: 1 hour and 36 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                            

     Mon Jun 13 09:47:41 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-12.0.742.91

       merge time: 1 hour and 20 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                            

     Sun Jun 19 19:06:12 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.24-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 5 minutes and 19 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Sun Jul  3 05:46:42 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.41

       merge time: 58 minutes and 30 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 13 05:00:45 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.41

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 32 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                  

     Mon Jul 18 14:32:48 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.41-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 4 minutes and 40 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Fri Jul 22 14:44:09 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.99

       merge time: 1 hour, 4 minutes and 47 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Wed Aug  3 02:43:59 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-13.0.782.107

       merge time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 38 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Aug 13 06:52:46 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-14.0.835.35

       merge time: 1 hour, 40 minutes and 29 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Fri Aug 19 14:46:50 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-14.0.835.94

       merge time: 3 hours, 13 minutes and 8 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Aug 27 19:58:20 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-14.0.835.109

       merge time: 1 hour, 26 minutes and 15 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Sep  4 02:15:00 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-14.0.835.126

       merge time: 1 hour, 12 minutes and 39 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Mon Sep 12 03:53:29 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-14.0.835.159

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 42 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Mon Sep 26 22:07:11 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-15.0.874.21

       merge time: 1 hour, 45 minutes and 44 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Thu Sep 29 15:16:59 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-15.0.874.21

       merge time: 1 hour, 38 minutes and 6 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                 

     Fri Sep 30 17:48:10 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-15.0.874.51

       merge time: 1 hour, 13 minutes and 26 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sun Oct  2 12:14:40 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-15.0.874.54

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 51 seconds.                                                                                                                                                                

     Sat Oct  8 11:45:27 2011 >>> www-client/chromium-15.0.874.81

       merge time: 3 hours, 27 minutes and 35 seconds. 
```

Patrzac na wykres czasu, czas kompilacji jest coraz dluzszy - oczywiscie zdaje sobie z tego sprawe, ze to zalezy od tego co robie. Flagi to "cups gnome kerberos linguas_pl". Chromium stal sie ostatnio moja ulubiona przeglaradka (testowalem juz pare i tylko ona moim zdaniem tak dobrze radzi sobie z flashem). Jednak czas kompilacji kolejnych wersji stal sie masakrycznie dlugi, jest jakas na to rada? Jest to dosyc irytujace bo jak widac, kolejne wersjie ukazuja sie bardzo dynamicznie. Czy moze po prostu lepiej uzyc chrome?

----------

## Xywa

 *Quote:*   

> Chromium stal sie ostatnio moja ulubiona... Czy moze po prostu lepiej uzyc chrome?

 

Nie tak dawno w którymś z Linux Magazine był b.ciekawy artykuł od czytelnika - czy Android cię szpieguje? Przewaliłem potem znowu moje archiwa tego magazynu, ale nie moge go znaleźć (pradopodobnie ten numer przez przypadek poszedł do kosza), przez co nie podam wam który to był numer, ale...

...główną ideą tego było to, że b.dużo aplikacji zbiera b.dużo informacji o użytkownikach. Jest to co prawda (Android) OpenSource i ne jest to szpiegowanie aż tak dalekie jak w iPhone (ukryta aplikacja (poza wiedzą usera), która zbiera wszelkie podróże użytkownika, koordynaty GPS, daty, a które to dane mogą być wykorzystane przez osoby trzecie (i są) np. przez Policje. Sprawa była dość głośna po jej ujawnieniu, opisywana przez wieel portali. Myślałem (przed tym artykułem) że z Androidem jest inaczej, ale okzało się że nie do końca. Mogę co prawda jako user sprawdzić, co może (a czego nie dana aplikacja), ale kolejny update może to zmienić dla każdej z aplikacji z osobna, a kto czyta Agreement przy setkach aplikacji. Coś mnie ostatnio jednak tknęło przy update Opera na Andorida i okazało się że teraz "zgadzam się na przesyłąnie danych (do twórców Opery) jakie strony przeglądałem i jakie strony są u mnie w zakładkach. Hmmm - to bardzo mocno ingeruje w moją prywtność, a po ostatnich aresztowaniach po protestach na Wall Street (i blokowaniu (czytaniu?) poczty z Yahooo osób protestujących przez Policje) domyślam się jak wygodną jest wiedza (np. dla władzy trzy osób tzrciech), jakie strony odwiedzam czy jakie mam w zakłądkach.

Chromium (jako Open Source) daję te szansę, że chociaż wiadomo co robi pzreglądarka a co nie i że w razie co, ktoś mądrzejszy napiszę o jakieś "niepewnej" fukncji, Chrome już takiej pewności nie daje.

Być może dla niektórych jest to jakaś paranoja, ale w jednym z ostatnich Linux Magazine jest wywiad z Richardem Stalmannem (guru Free Software), w którym on opowida jak korzysta z internetu - to już jest dopiero zupełny hardcore. 

Warto poczytać, bo dowiemy się także że Free Software to całakiem inna idea niż Open Source (choć ludzie myślą że to to samo), a także że Linus nie jest taki święty i gdyby nie pokierowano go z ideą Linuxa na licencji GNU, to być może byłby to kolejny płatny UNIX.

----------

## soban_

No to w sumie jakis kolejny argument przamawiajacy za, szkoda tylko ze czas kompilacji jest tak dlugi....

----------

